
Static analyzer - Python - ikarosales
which is the best static analyzer in python?
======
eesmith
Your question is impossible to answer as you haven't specified what you want
to do with the parsed Python code. Different projects have different
abilities.

All other things being equal, the "best" is the one which involves the least
amount of work to install. In that case, the best one is Python's built-in
parser:

    
    
      >>> import ast
      >>> ast.dump(ast.parse("x = 3"))
      "Module(body=[Assign(targets=[Name(id='x', ctx=Store())], value=Num(n=3))])"

~~~
ikarosales
I'm sorry, i wanna say "Static analyzer"

~~~
eesmith
That clarification doesn't help. What do you want from the analysis?

Which ones have you looked and why don't they work for you?

------
dozzie
What do you mean under this "static parser" thing?

~~~
ikarosales
I'm sorry, i wanna say "Static analyzer"

